
Show HN: Convert photo, image or picture into a pencil drawing - appscyborg
https://pencilcyborg.com/
======
FreeHugs
The result does not look like a pencil drawing. To me it looks like it is the
original in black/white + amplified edges.

~~~
appscyborg
Please try the new version, we just updated our algorithm i think you will be
pleased with the new result.

~~~
FreeHugs
Hmm.. yeah it's a bit more of a pencil drawing now. What is your business
model?

~~~
appscyborg
We will keep on improving it so it work better and better. For the moment the
whole business is based on donation :
[https://appscyborg.com/contribution](https://appscyborg.com/contribution) ,as
unfortunately this is not enough we plan on developing sponsoring like
[https://www.troyhunt.com/sponsorship/](https://www.troyhunt.com/sponsorship/)
If any company is interested you can contact us at info@appscyborg.com

